# Liver failure in 10 yr old Vizsla



## edmac (Jul 9, 2016)

One of our three Vizslas, Vizzy, a male 10 year old started to experience liver failure one week ago. It came on suddenly and he is now seeing a specialist. An ultrasound shows scarring on the liver. The vet says he does think the problem is cancer or a toxin(s) based on the look of the ultrasound. Vizzy's gums are very yellow and he displays signs of jaundice, black tarry watery stools, urine is dark yellow. He is showing some signs of neurological issues due to increased ammonia in his system. Obviously this is a very advanced state of liver disease... The vet would like to continue doing more tests and trials to determine what is causing the liver disease. Vizzy is not healthy enough at this time for a biopsy of the liver. The vet would like to eventually do a biopsy, if possible, to determine the best treatment. We noticed a big improvement in behavior and symptoms when my wife and I both visited him last night ( I had been away in a remote area for 3 weeks). We decided to take him home with us last night and see if being at home in a comfortable setting improved his condition.

So, right now I am perplexed on what to do. Vizzy sure looked a lot better after spending time outside of the vet hospital and with us. He even started to try and chase and catch flies out on the grass. His blood pressure increased after being with us outside too (a good thing). It seems that doing a liver biopsy might not be worthwhile at this stage, since he is so weak and bleeding could be a problem. I currently think having him at home for a day or two,giving him oral meds from the vet hospital, and see how he does before doing a biopsy. 

Any words of advice or suggestions are appreciated. Vizzy does have a strong track record of pulling through when sick. Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You just have to do what feels right for Vizzy. 
Has Vizzy had any other health issues.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this - it's too easy to imagine myself in the same situation and knowing how hard it would be.

It doesn't sound like he has to be in the hospital, like he would have to be for continuous monitoring or for skilled care. In which case, I would keep him home. Our gingers want to be with us and Vizzy will so much happier at home. Less stress is always a good thing. Surely the vet can do his tests by having Vizzy go in for them.

As for the bigger questions - the medical ones - I'm afraid that I have no experience to pass on. It's hard to know what to do - the tradeoffs are fuzzy and the outcomes impossible to predict. Doing what you feel is right for Vizzy, as TR said, is the best that you can do.

I'm hoping that it was a specific past exposure to a toxin that he can recover from (the liver is amazing in its ability to regenerate).

Bob


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Any news? I hope that the liver can recover too. May I ask, is their prescription food made to help the liver? I know that there is food for the kidneys.

Hoping for good news soon.


----------

